# OMG we better be prepared for this.



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Small Asteroid to Pass Close to Earth March 5

Only 29 more shopping days to get that guarenteed Asteroid shield or that self contained underground bunker fully stocked delivered to the site of your choosing for only one gazillion dollars.:satellite:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

In the cold war days of early ICBMs, there was concern that an asteroid impact near a major city would be mistaken for an atomic attack, producing a massive nuclear retaliatory response. That problem has been solved with orbiting survey satellites, which watch for a characteristic double pulse of radiation that is produced exclusively by nukes.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't have a gazillion dollars.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"Scientists... have determined there is no possibility that this object could impact Earth during the flyby next month. But they have identified an extremely remote chance that this small asteroid could impact on Sep. 28, 2017, with odds of no more than 1-in-250-million."

Well, crap...
Looks like it's going to be a bleak Halloween and Thanksgiving season next year.
Better stock up on more instant mashed potatoes, freeze dried corn, and learn how to can this year's turkey and stuffing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

When they calculated nine million mile distance, were they using real math or Common Core math?


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I don't have a gazillion dollars.


You could make 1.5 gazillion easy payments of 1 dollar.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Add some fiber to your diet and try not to strain when having a bowel movement. Otherwise, asteroids are not that big of a deal and will often recess back into the rectum on their own.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> I don't have a gazillion dollars.


Ok we can let you have it for Bazillion down and monthly payments. OK:anubis01::anubis01:


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Add some fiber to your diet and try not to strain when having a bowel movement. Otherwise, asteroids are not that big of a deal and will often recess back into the rectum on their own.


When you make posts like this make sure you put a spew alert in front of it.:bs:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

"During the upcoming March 5 flyby, asteroid 2013 TX68 could fly past Earth as far out as 9 million miles (14 million kilometers) or as close as 11,000 miles (17,000 kilometers).

Scientists at NASA's Center for NEO Studies (CNEOS) at the Jet Propulsion Laboratory in Pasadena, California, have determined there is no possibility that this object could impact Earth during the flyby next month."

Huh?.....so fn stupid. So they literally have no idea about anything

What is it with people having to speak just for speaking sake, and spouting off crap that adds no value to anything?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The object that exploded over Russia destroying property and eardrums slipped through the net without even being detected. The object that leveled Tungaska was a snowball. We are doomed!!!!!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> The object that exploded over Russia destroying property and eardrums slipped through the net without even being detected. The object that leveled Tungaska was a snowball. We are doomed!!!!!


Again dont [panic there are still 28 shoping days to the end of t he world as we know it. Stop in and browse our extensive array of products to help you thru this difficult period. And remember our buy it on time purchase program. Just 110% down and 10% every day for the rest of your life


----------

